# Katy Perry und ihre kurzen Haare



## Erlkönig (13 Juni 2017)

Bevor noch mehr gelästert wird , es gibt für alles eine Erklärung :

Seelen-Striptease vor der Kamera: Katy Perry schockt mit Suizidgedanken - n-tv.de

" " Ich möchte so gerne Katheryn sein, dass ich manchmal nicht einmal mehr wie Katy Perry aussehen möchte", sagte sie unter Tränen mit Blick auf den Kurzhaarschnitt, den sie sich inzwischen zugelegt hat. "


Stars sind halt auch nur Menschen , und Cary Grant hieß in Wirklichkeit Archibald und kam auch regelmäßig auf die Couch.


----------



## Harry4 (13 Juni 2017)

Ich finde Sie trotzdem süss


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Juni 2017)

Und trotzdem kann ich schreiben, das mir ihre Kurzhaarfrisur nicht gefällt!


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2017)

ich find die kurzen Haare klasse


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Juli 2017)

Erlkönig schrieb:


> Bevor noch mehr gelästert wird , es gibt für alles eine Erklärung :
> 
> Seelen-Striptease vor der Kamera: Katy Perry schockt mit Suizidgedanken - n-tv.de
> 
> ...



Gut das ich das endlich weis, denn jetzt macht das Leben wieder einen Sinn:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Chemie (8 Okt. 2017)

Mir gefallen die kurzen Haare auch nicht sonderlich. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen finde ich Frauen mit schönen langen Haaren einfach attraktiver.

Aber wenn sie sich damit besser fühlt ist es ihr gutes Recht.


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

So eine schande, das war früher so eine schöne Frau....


----------



## Erlkönig (26 Apr. 2019)

Naja der Körper ist ja noch gleich schön . ( glaub ich wink2) 

Ok , ihre letzten Badeanzüge gewinnen jetzt wirklich keinen Preis.


----------



## kolanskorix (26 Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe sie findet ihre Mitte und liefert uns wieder so schöne Bilder wie früher


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Immer noch schön.


----------

